# nice red



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

caught this 26 7/8" fatty off pensacola beach pier along with several bonita and 1 small flounder


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

Very Nice!! Bait-Jig?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

live shrimp


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Looking fish Good job:clap I love it when they have that Blue in the tail they are one beautiful fish


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice fish 

thanks for posting


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice catch:clap. Barely a slot. Good thing you caught him now and not in January,


----------

